# Kiko's as packgoats



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

has anyone used kikos as a packer? I think they would be a good hearty breed for it. What is your opinions?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kikos as pack goats*

Hi Bear

I am going to be, I have one half Boer and half Kiko and in the spring I am getting a Kiki Buck to breed to my half Kiko and my 2 alpines and one saanen. So I will know a lot better first hand this time next year. I have had correspondance with several who have had Kikos and crosses and like them. They are a bit different from a Boer in conformation, all the Boers that I have seen weigh up well but are smaller framed then the Kikos, I have one Boer/Alpine wether, he will be shorter then my other Saanen/Alpine cross wethers.But right now he outweighs them. And the Boer/Kiko doe is shorter then my other does. But, she has very nice meat conformation.

I am planning/hoping to get a Kiki buck out of a large framed line.

So to answer your question I think that the Kikos and their crosses will make very good pack goats.

I am thinking that a 1/4 to 3/8s Kiko in a Alpine/Saanen cross will make a very good pack goat.


----------

